# new on clomid



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

After numerous visits to my consultant, he has finally agreed to let me try clomid, but unfortunately didn't tell me when was the best time to make babies  .  Can you help, as there is nothing on the leaflet that was supplied with clomid, and when I've done a search on the web nothing comes up.  Please help


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Claire, it depends on the length of your cycle. If you have a regular cycle then the clomid will hopefully just heighten things so ovulation will occur about 14 days before period ude. Clomid can occasionally shorten the cycle so it is worthwhile thinking a few days earlier aswell. It may be worth doing LH urine testing to pinpoint when you ovulate. If you cycles have never been regular then you really must do some sort of testing to pinpoint when is the best time to have bms. There is a general feeling that women should really be monitored when on clomid as we don´t know how you respond. God forbid the 6 follicle situation!! I really feel your GP should have given you more guidance when prescribing.

Ruth


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks Ruth

I think I'll pop along to my gp's for some advise, and I invest in some ovulation kits too.

Thanks again and wish me luck

Claire


----------

